# Weingard Road Trip dish, SAT 129 aquisition



## eeyore101 (Jul 5, 2009)

Problem with Weingard "Road Trip progrqamable multi sat antenna and the Dish VIP 722 DRV.
I have a Weingard "Road Trip" antenna system on my motor home. with a VIP722 Have problem with Check Switch 64 on Sat elite 129 while antenna switches to satellite 129 the VIP 722 DVR wont lock onto signal when I look at diagnostics details I see that 110,119 1nd 129 are all ok and GREEN. when I go to test transponder for 129 I see the " Congratulations you are pointed to Sat. 129.

Whenever I try to access programing on 129 I get the dreaded ( error 15) and the DVR starts hunting for a satellite. ( during I see that it looks at all three satellites however the DVR does not send any switch 64 data to the road trip moving antenna to tell it to switch to other satellites. Weingard states the problem is with the Dish Network and the VIP722 programming. . Dish network says the problem is with Weingard programmable dish. 

This causes a real problem as whenever a progrqam is selected tht needs to point to SAT 129 I get locked out and have to soft boot.Is anyone out there with a VIP 722 connected to a Moving View or Road trip antenna that does not have this problem. 

I believe that the problem is with the VIP 722 DRV.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You will not be able to use any Dish dual-tuner receiver with that (or any other known) "programmable" or "in-motion" dish. You must use a single-tuner, such as a ViP211 (with optional DVR upgrade).


----------



## eeyore101 (Jul 5, 2009)

The VIP722 can be operated as a single tuner receiver. in the Road Trip dish system the primary lnb ( A) is connected to input 1 and the secondary output from the LNB( b)is sent to input 2 ( Input 2 ( b side of LNB) is a direct input without the DC contort signal so that the control of the dish is set by input 1 only. When the VIP 722 is set to single mode then only programing that is on the input a satellite can be accessed. In this manner the DVR act as a single tuner unit. Weingard st. 

The problem is that the 722 DVR does not allow sufficient timing to access Sat 129. and enters the freaded (error 15) mode.

All my experience with the problem tend for me to believe that6 the p problem could be solved by a minor tweaking of the satellite acquisition timing. I did have one unit that functioned on Sat 129 80% of the time but that unbit had issues and rebooted itself every 15 minutes. I have snce had three replacments and all of them fail to aquire Sat 129 with any luck
.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Putting the 722 in single mode has nothing to do with inputs 1 or2, only output. 
Winegard needs to use DP lnbs,


----------



## eeyore101 (Jul 5, 2009)

oljim said:


> Putting the 722 in single mode has nothing to do with inputs 1 or2, only output.
> Winegard needs to use DP lnbs,


re: onputs 1 &2
OLJIM ;

you are right regarding. My point was that the system as designed by weingard will only accept command data ( lnb select or sat select) on the main output from the dish the secondary dish output will not accept data. Thus the staelite direction data is only input on the #1 input. the # 2 input will receive its signal from whatever satelite that the dish is on. By using single mode the dish is locked to any satelite selected by input #1.

MY complaint is that the receiver will not receive programming from sat 129 even when it is set to look at 129.

If the Antenna is set to 129 location then programing on 129 should be available .

It is ironic that when the Sat elite 129 test transponder is selected the Screen displays " Congratulations you are now pointed at satellite 129" The DVR knows that iut is at 129 and displays the banner for 129 However no programming on the local HD is available ?????


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a different brand of in-motion dome on my rig, and I never could get it to work reliably with either of my 612's or my 722. I never did get a successful check switch result because the dome couldn't switch between satellites fast enough, and even when it was mostly working, it was unreliable.

After several months of frustration, I finally gave up on the dome and I use a portable dish on a ground mount.

I am now making plans to dump the dome and get a roof top automatic mount that has a real Dish 1000 dish and LNB assembly on it that can see all three satellites at once.

I've had it with the dome, I think you are facing an uphill battle getting it to work with a dual tuner receiver. Many people have reported success with a single tuner receiver, but I've heard nothing but bad news when it comes to the dual tuner receivers. I really do hate to be the bearer of bad news. I wish you luck: you'll need it.


----------

